# Wrong key in Ignition



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

RandyMcDermott said:


> Greetings Group! This is my first post.
> 
> Two weeks ago I bought a 2012 Cruze LT RS and I've owned a 2011 Equinox for about six months. Both keys look the same and I inadvertently put the Equinox one in the Cruze one stupid morning (which I am prone to have sometimes). The key went in fine but wouldn't turn (to be expected) but what I didn't expect was that I wouldn't be able to get the key out without several good yanks (and I don't mean those from south of the border).
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure there is a slot you can insert a screwdriver or something alike into, if you remove the plastic under the steering wheel that will properly release the key....I think. It's also how you remove the key when the car is dead as well....I think haha


----------



## RandyMcDermott (Feb 21, 2017)

Thanks Anthony, It's not going to happen again until I get stupid again. I fixed the keys on my chain so that it's easy to tell them apart.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Good to know!


----------



## RandyMcDermott (Feb 21, 2017)

I imagine that I could figure it out myself from what Anthony said if it happens again but the average owner would have no option but to have his car towed to a dealer to get the key removed. That's dumb designing in my book. I'd sure like to hear an explanation from a GM/Chevrolet representative as to how this feature benefits me.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

If you get the wrong key stuck in your ignition… – Seattle's Maple Leaf Locksmith LLC – (206)335-4559

It's just because you jammed the wrong key in and it was just perfect enough to cause a jam.

I can walk out to an Impala right now with the wrong key and put the wrong key in and it will pull right back out. I only know because I did this the other day.


----------



## RandyMcDermott (Feb 21, 2017)

I didn't jam the key in. It felt exactly like the correct key felt like going in.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

I say jammed, but I was just using it as an exciting word. I know you just put it in, and you tried to turn it but couldn't, and then it didn't want to let it go.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

RandyMcDermott said:


> Greetings Group! This is my first post.
> 
> Randy


Welcome Aboard!:welcome:


----------



## RandyMcDermott (Feb 21, 2017)

Thangq Blasirl.


----------



## EdwardWarrick93 (Nov 12, 2019)

RandyMcDermott said:


> Greetings Group! This is my first post.
> 
> Two weeks ago I bought a 2012 Cruze LT RS and I've owned a 2011 Equinox for about six months. Both keys look the same and I inadvertently put the Equinox one in the Cruze one stupid morning (which I am prone to have sometimes). The key went in fine but wouldn't turn (to be expected) but what I didn't expect was that I wouldn't be able to get the key out without several good yanks (and I don't mean those from south of the border).
> 
> ...


Hey Randy I'm actually in this predicament right now lol how did you get your key out? I'm giving this key a few good yanks myself.


----------



## RandyMcDermott (Feb 21, 2017)

EdwardWarrick93 said:


> Hey Randy I'm actually in this predicament right now lol how did you get your key out? I'm giving this key a few good yanks myself.


I feel your angst Edward. In my case, fortunately the key would come out 2/3 of the way so I was able to get a pair of vice grips on it and by using a flat head screwdriver, pry between the lock cylinder and the vice grips. It came out quite easily that way and I haven't had a problem since. My thinking at the time was that I had to get it out and if I broke the lock in the process so be it. It's about $300CAD to replace it. Good luck.


----------



## RandyMcDermott (Feb 21, 2017)

RandyMcDermott said:


> I feel your angst Edward. In my case, fortunately the key would come out 2/3 of the way so I was able to get a pair of vice grips on it and by using a flat head screwdriver, pry between the lock cylinder and the vice grips. It came out quite easily that way and I haven't had a problem since. My thinking at the time was that I had to get it out and if I broke the lock in the process so be it. It's about $300CAD to replace it. Good luck.


...and welcome to the group. ?


----------



## RandyMcDermott (Feb 21, 2017)

Don't pull too hard on the fob. The part that connects the actual key to the fob is made of white metal and will break easily.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

RandyMcDermott said:


> ...and welcome to the group. ?


You are welcoming yourself and 2.5 years later??


----------



## RandyMcDermott (Feb 21, 2017)

Eddy Cruze said:


> You are welcoming yourself and 2.5 years later??


No. I'm welcoming EdwardWarrick93 who joined 2 hours ago.


----------



## RandyMcDermott (Feb 21, 2017)

RandyMcDermott said:


> I feel your angst Edward. In my case, fortunately the key would come out 2/3 of the way so I was able to get a pair of vice grips on it and by using a flat head screwdriver, pry between the lock cylinder and the vice grips. It came out quite easily that way and I haven't had a problem since. My thinking at the time was that I had to get it out and if I broke the lock in the process so be it. It's about $300CAD to replace it. Good luck.


Did you get the key out Edward?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

EdwardWarrick93 said:


> Hey Randy I'm actually in this predicament right now lol how did you get your key out? I'm giving this key a few good yanks myself.


Welcome Aboard! 

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


(moving thread to Gen1 Appearance, Body, Detailing, & Interior from Introductions)


----------



## Rade (Sep 6, 2020)

RandyMcDermott said:


> Greetings Group! This is my first post.
> 
> Two weeks ago I bought a 2012 Cruze LT RS and I've owned a 2011 Equinox for about six months. Both keys look the same and I inadvertently put the Equinox one in the Cruze one stupid morning (which I am prone to have sometimes). The key went in fine but wouldn't turn (to be expected) but what I didn't expect was that I wouldn't be able to get the key out without several good yanks (and I don't mean those from south of the border).
> 
> ...


----------



## bobs2012cruze (Nov 23, 2020)

Wrong key stuck in Cruze lock: Like Randy at the top of this post, I mistakenly inserted my 2013 Chevy Equinox key in the ignition of my 2012 Cruze ECO. Key wouldn't turn, and when I tried to remove it, it came out 3/4 of the way and then hung up. It would slide back in, but hung up hard when I withdrew it about 3/4 way. Jiggling it, trying to turn the wheel, moving stick shift, turning a screwdriver in the release hole under the ignition, none of this worked (nor did I expect it to). I also tried squirting graphite lock lubricant up into the key/lock slot and working it back and forth, no change.

I got my spare Equinox key and compared the key slot pattern to the Cruze key. Equinox had a sharp hook in the slot right near the end. I figured this was hanging up in the lock cylinder. I used Randy's approach of grabbing the key with vise grips and prying against the face of the lock cylinder with a large screwdriver. With a lot of force, the key came out.

Then I was able to insert my correct Cruze key in the ignition lock. It went in, and I can turn it and start the car and turn it off. The new problem is that now the Cruze key hangs up when I pull it about 3/4 of the way out of the ignition cylinder. I can push it back in, turn the ignition on and off, and slide it most of the way out, but it still hangs up like the Equinox key did.

Not sure if I've damaged the ignition lock cylinder. I'd like to try spraying penetrating oil into it, but afraid of doing more damage. Please post if you have factual knowledge about this condition and how to resolve it. Thanks.


----------

